

Show HN: Laravel 5.1 Boilerplate - aligajani
https://github.com/aligajani/saveeo/tree/laravel51-boilerplate

======
tacone
You need to work a bit on your gitignore, there repo contains your .idea, as
well as .sass-cache.

I suggest you to recreate the repo from scratch, since those files will always
be downloaded even if removed by a second commit.

